# What material do you use for Fascia boards?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I was thinking about that hardboard stuff but i dunno.

Is that what most of you use?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't see why not. It has a different texture from doorskin or Masonite, or even from 1/8" mahogany plywood, but once it has been painted it shouldn't matter except to the really picky people.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I used 1/8 inch hardboard. Its relatively easy to bend into somewhat rounded shapes if need be. It does have a smooth and rough side. I put the smooth side facing outward and nobody sees the rough side.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

*Sigh* so i went to buy a piece of hardboard.... i was on my way home, not 400 feet from my door and a big ol gust of wind picks up and RRIIIPPPPPP.... tore the damn thing right in half. So... now some of my fascia will have tire tracks on it LOL.

What a bone head move. ugh.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

santafealltheway said:


> *Sigh* so i went to buy a piece of hardboard.... i was on my way home, not 400 feet from my door and a big ol gust of wind picks up and RRIIIPPPPPP.... tore the damn thing right in half. So... now some of my fascia will have tire tracks on it LOL.
> 
> What a bone head move. ugh.


Only one side will have tire marks.
The facsia will make a world of difference in your layout.

Before.


After


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

I am presently using 1/4" MDF, and I'm pretty happy with the results. The photo below shows COD viaduct on my Spokane Southern on the lower level. The stuff is pretty easy to work with, and I like working with it more than 1/4" masonite.









Here is the other side of the layout when I was installing this on a sceniced area.









The 1/4" masonite has held up fairly well over the last 15-20 years, but I don't like the way the joints, which I filled with drywall compound, have held up over the years. I also like the black color vs. the green coloring. I believe the black fascia does a better job of drawing the viewer's eyes to the trains and scene. 









Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

Jerry, that is an awesome layout you have there! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice layout. Like your servicing yard scenery.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

santafealltheway said:


> *Sigh* so i went to buy a piece of hardboard.... i was on my way home, not 400 feet from my door and a big ol gust of wind picks up and RRIIIPPPPPP.... tore the damn thing right in half. So... now some of my fascia will have tire tracks on it LOL.


If you have to replace it, you could ask the lumber store to rip the panel once or twice to your measurements to make it more manageable to handle. Both Home Depot and Lowes have saws to do that and are willing to do it. I did it primarily so I could fit the pieces in my vehicle. Another benefit will be you'll have some good straight cuts as well.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, i managed to save it, wound up with 5 foot or so lengths. not too bad.

lol that LEGO F unit is waayy out of place here.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

gnnpnut said:


> I am presently using 1/4" MDF, and I'm pretty happy with the results. The photo below shows COD viaduct on my Spokane Southern on the lower level. The stuff is pretty easy to work with, and I like working with it more than 1/4" masonite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking layout. :appl::appl:


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> Well, i managed to save it, wound up with 5 foot or so lengths. not too bad.
> 
> lol that LEGO F unit is waayy out of place here.
> 
> ...


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Patrick, Mark, Spence, thanks for the compliments. Lots to do in retirement, in hopefully, maybe, 21 months, 15 days, not that I'm counting. 

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> If you have to replace it, you could ask the lumber store to rip the panel once or twice to your measurements to make it more manageable to handle. Both Home Depot and Lowes have saws to do that and are willing to do it. I did it primarily so I could fit the pieces in my vehicle. Another benefit will be you'll have some good straight cuts as well.
> 
> Mark


I second the motion. I purchased my MDF at the local Home Despot. Since most of my extension is a common fascia height, I had them rip four sheets at 5 3/4" wide. The 1/4" comes in 2x4 sheets, so even if you don't get it ripped at the store, it is easy to transport. At the very least, I'd get a 4x8 sheet of whatever you are using ripped into four 2x4 sheets as it is just easier to work with. 

They will rip it for free up to a certain # of cuts, which I think is four. 

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> *Sigh* so i went to buy a piece of hardboard.... i was on my way home, not 400 feet from my door and a big ol gust of wind picks up and RRIIIPPPPPP.... tore the damn thing right in half. So... now some of my fascia will have tire tracks on it LOL.
> 
> What a bone head move. ugh.


Slap some paint on it, and no one will ever know. If there are dings, either wood putty or drywall mud will fill them.


----------

